# Bindings with footbeds



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

There's a crease between the heel padding and the rest of the foot bed. There should be a little indentation where you should pull from. Pull there and it will lift that flap, revealing the screws.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

^there ya go.

No harm in leaving them on though. Just make sure you tighten them when you get the hill. Getting colder loosens the bolts a bit.


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

Just pull from there and the footbed will separate and push back together to reattach?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

ilikecoupons said:


> Just pull from there and the footbed will separate and push back together to reattach?


Yes, it lifts like a trap door. And there is a little groove underneath at the back that it snaps into so it doesn't lift unexpectedly.


----------

